# Nerve block injections



## sharonda_ponder@yahoo.com (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello coding world,


We have received several denials for post-op block codes from various payers. Does anyone know if any changes have been made pertaining to the nerve block codes. Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 5, 2011)

What do the denials reason codes state? 59 modifier on the block? Dx such as 338.18 being used?


----------

